# ICAS Official Records Request Form??



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello friends,

I am in need of an urgent query that if i go for ICAS then do i need to have " Official Records Request Form" attested by the HEC(Higher Education Commission) and placed along with other Academics document in sealed envelop to be sent to ICAS??


----------

